# Jet wants to return



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

> Terry hopes future means return to Mavs
> 
> Jason Terry spent much of the aftermath of Game 6 talking about next season.
> 
> ...


Linkage 

He lives for the playoffs and on the summer of him coming here, he had said he used to trade himself onto the Mavs in NBA Live and dream about this place, He loves the city of Dallas but the question is will he settle for as much as we would like to give him so we can sign FA's?

I hope he does I see him retiring a Maverick


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

And I'm sure Nash said he wanted to as well.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Nash said he will take what he wants, and he left. Jet on the other hand knows he can win in Dallas and we might win next year...

Would you go for the cash or the ring? If I am a player, I want the ring


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Great news, I hope he will be with us the next years :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tersk said:


> And I'm sure Nash said he wanted to as well.


Like previous posters stated, when Nash's contract came up, he was very straight-forward in saying that he prefers to stay in Dallas, but would keep his options open.

Terry is actually saying "I'm looking to be right back here next year." JET also has a radio show to attend to during the regular season on ESPN. LOL

:cheers:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

JET is going to resign. I don't see to many other teams he would fit in as well as he does in Dallas. Plus he had some huge games in Miami and is arguably your clutchest player.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I just hope he is okay if we offer him a small scontract... If he takes the small contract then we will have more money to sing other FA's to help the team like Jared Jeffries


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I already knew he wanted to be back in Dallas. He can resist. I just hope he gets a reasonable contract.. A lot of teams will be after him.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Another article
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs2006/news/story?id=2495383

I hope he is okay with anything we give him, small or big

I'd like him to take a small one so we can sign some FA's


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm sure JET will be back in Dallas. Cuban won't insult with with a lowball offer. He and the entire organization know Terrys worth to this team and they will compensate him accordingly.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Im hoping that Jason gets a reasonable contract and resigns.. And hopefully Pheonix wont offer more... lol


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

How much do you guys think Cuban will offer?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

30mil over 4 years is good.
32mil over 4 years.
One of those.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm thinking he gets something like a 5 year $45-48 million deal. He makes $7.5 now, and I think he'll be offered a deal that keeps him around there with increases up to $10mil later in the contract. JET is a core piece on your team, and he will definitely be resigned at any cost. Moneybags paid about $100 million in salary this year due to luxury tax. If Terry is resigned at the deal I mentioned above, Dallas only pays $3-4 mil in luxury tax. Cuban is only paying around $83 million in total salary. He's saving $17 million dollars even though he gets a resigned Terry. Plus, some are saying the salary cap and therefore the luxury tax level are going to increase next year.

Bottom line, I see absolutely no reason that Terry won't be in a Dallas uniform next year, even if it means Cuban has to overpay him.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Isn't JET 30? Signing him to a six year deal like he supposedly wants would be murder.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

It didnt know he was making 7.5mil now. I kept thinking 6.5mil. In that case a 5 year 45mil deal or a 4 year 36mil deal sounds good to me.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

1337 said:


> Isn't JET 30? Signing him to a six year deal like he supposedly wants would be murder.


Terry is 29 in September. Even if he was 30, JET is not a player that relies on superior athleticism, so a 5 year deal wouldn't be unthinkable. Think Cassell. The years are often more important to the player than the dollars. If Dallas refuses anything over a 4 year deal, they are sailing in dangerous waters with a core piece of their future championship hopes.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea I dont think Dallas would refuse a 4 year deal or anything longer because anything lower than that, JET will be looking at another team.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I'm thinking he gets something like a 5 year $45-48 million deal. He makes $7.5 now, and I think he'll be offered a deal that keeps him around there with increases up to $10mil later in the contract. JET is a core piece on your team, and he will definitely be resigned at any cost. Moneybags paid about $100 million in salary this year due to luxury tax. If Terry is resigned at the deal I mentioned above, Dallas only pays $3-4 mil in luxury tax. Cuban is only paying around $83 million in total salary. He's saving $17 million dollars even though he gets a resigned Terry. Plus, some are saying the salary cap and therefore the luxury tax level are going to increase next year.
> 
> Bottom line, I see absolutely no reason that Terry won't be in a Dallas uniform next year, even if it means Cuban has to overpay him.


Your numbers come the closest to mine. In fact, they are identical!

Terry will for sure ask for a 5 year deal. Anything less than that time frame would mean he's stuck well past his prime without a solid contract (see KVH next year... LOL).

I am thinking a 5 year deal for 45-48 mil with 10+ mil in the final year.

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

30 million for 5 years sounds nice


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> 30 million for 5 years sounds nice


$6 million a year? That's about a $2 mil pay cut next year from what he's currently making. That puts him below Stackhouse! Seems pretty low to me...if I'm Jason Terry I know I can get more than that elsewhere. Sure, winning is important. Winning should be important enough to Cuban as well, enough to pay Terry what he's worth and keep him in a Dallas uniform.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

JET's going to take a paycut if he wants to stay, there's no question about that. We have draft picks this year and free agent signing to do - not to mention, Josh Howard didn't even make a million dollars this year, pretty pathetic.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

1337 said:


> JET's going to take a paycut if he wants to stay, there's no question about that. We have draft picks this year and free agent signing to do - not to mention, Josh Howard didn't even make a million dollars this year, pretty pathetic.


Wow, you'd rather let him go than pay him at minimum his current salary? Your #27 pick will make less than $800k the first year, so I wouldn't be worried about draft picks. FA signing will not cost you more than $6 mil. Dang, I'd rather dump Stackhouse for nothing than let Terry walk for nothing...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

No, I want Terry, don't get me wrong...there's just no plausible way for him to stay with a raise though, in my mind. Cuban says things are staying the same, but I see big changes this off-season.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Terry is 29 in September. Even if he was 30, JET is not a player that relies on superior athleticism, so a 5 year deal wouldn't be unthinkable. Think Cassell. The years are often more important to the player than the dollars. If Dallas refuses anything over a 4 year deal, they are sailing in dangerous waters with a core piece of their future championship hopes.


And people that compare this deal to the Nash deal are crazy. The reason Cuban didn't want to off the long contract to Nash was because while he was in Dallas, he always seemed to breakdown near the end of the season. Terry hasn't show that yet in his carrer.

Here is another story: Link


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

SMDre said:


> And people that compare this deal to the Nash deal are crazy. The reason Cuban didn't want to off the long contract to Nash was because while he was in Dallas, he always seemed to breakdown near the end of the season. Terry hasn't show that yet in his carrer.
> 
> Here is another story: Link


Agreed, very different circumstances between the two situations.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1337 said:


> No, I want Terry, don't get me wrong...there's just no plausible way for him to stay with a raise though, in my mind. Cuban says things are staying the same, but I see big changes this off-season.


Don't forget KVH's 15+ mil will be gone from the payroll next year. I don't think Terry should take a paycut. If Cuban can absolutely not afford to give Terry a raise, at least match his salary with Stack's.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Don't forget KVH's 15+ mil will be gone from the payroll next year. I don't think Terry should take a paycut. If Cuban can absolutely not afford to give Terry a raise, at least match his salary with Stack's.


I think that KVH money will be used to extend Howard and sign Terry. I will be extremely nervous if Harris has to run this team. I do think he will be great, but he is just to inconsistent right now.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Don't do it Jet!

Come to LA you little ..


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Don't do it Jet!
> 
> Come to LA you little ..


NO!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

4 yrs, 32M. That's probably over his worth in a couple years, but it'll be worth it if we win a title.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

SMDre said:


> I think that KVH money will be used to extend Howard and sign Terry. I will be extremely nervous if Harris has to run this team. I do think he will be great, but he is just to inconsistent right now.


Howard isn't extended until the year after next, in 2007. Stackhouse's $8 mil comes off the books, and I imagine Howard will eat that up. Plus, Eschmeyer's $3.7 and Abdul-Wahad's $2 mil.

Also, it's not only the KVH money, it's the $15 mil in LT Cuban saved when he cut Finley. I'm pretty sure he did that with the intention of using the money elsewhere (Terry, Howard later), not all the sudden becoming financially frugal.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> 4 yrs, 32M. That's probably over his worth in a couple years, but it'll be worth it if we win a title.


I wonder if he will play with a chip on his shoulder. He has tooken a lot of the blame for the last games of the Mavs season the last two years.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

SMDre said:


> I wonder if he will play with a chip on his shoulder. He has tooken a lot of the blame for the last games of the Mavs season the last two years.


 I think he's definitely going to have a chip, looking at that quote he had about his last shot this season. He's definitely going to be motivated, but he naturally plays with a little chip. Most tweeners do, because of the stigma of a 'tweener guard.


You don't need to be under to resign players, and with Cuban's pockets, I wouldn't worry about resigning players. We'll always have that MLE to get a roleplayer, so the ball is pretty much in the players' court, so to speak, in these situations. I couldn't really see any of them leaving. Is Dirk unrestricted his last year? I'm sure we have his bird rights anyway, the only guy I'm sort of worried about is Terry, 'cause there's always a desperate team that'll throw the bank at a guy who played well in the playoffs.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I really have no problem signing Jet for the rest of his career, he isnt like Amare who realies on athletisizm(sp?) and I truely believe he wants to end it in Dallas


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The reason I worry about re-signing Jason Terry is, he and I both know he is not going to be our starting point guard in (most likely) 2/3 years. 

Do we really want to be paying him eight or nine million to play backup? I love the guy and make no mistake, I want him back - but will he ask a little too much.

I would be content with; 8.5 million this year, 8/7.5/7/6.5 or something along those lines. Instead of an increasing contract, a decreasing contract.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Tersk said:


> The reason I worry about re-signing Jason Terry is, he and I both know he is not going to be our starting point guard in (most likely) 2/3 years.
> 
> Do we really want to be paying him eight or nine million to play backup? I love the guy and make no mistake, I want him back - but will he ask a little too much.
> 
> I would be content with; 8.5 million this year, 8/7.5/7/6.5 or something along those lines. Instead of an increasing contract, a decreasing contract.


Those sorts of contracts rarely are attractive to players. The only guy I can think of this happening to was Joe Johnson, and it's only because the Suns were tailoring the contract to attempt to avoid luxury tax. But who wants to have $8.5 million and then slowly lose money over the course of time? I sure wouldn't, especially when I know for sure I can get better than that crap deal somewhere else. He will be able to get a deal starting at $7.5 million (his current salary) and increasing for five years. If Dallas is scared to give him that deal (which I definitely think he will get with Dallas, despite the fears of some fans), then I'd be seriously shocked. He'll be in Cleveland faster than you can begin to miss him. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Those sorts of contracts rarely are attractive to players. The only guy I can think of this happening to was Joe Johnson, and it's only because the Suns were tailoring the contract to attempt to avoid luxury tax. But who wants to have $8.5 million and then slowly lose money over the course of time? I sure wouldn't, especially when I know for sure I can get better than that crap deal somewhere else. He will be able to get a deal starting at $7.5 million (his current salary) and increasing for five years. If Dallas is scared to give him that deal (which I definitely think he will get with Dallas, despite the fears of some fans), then I'd be seriously shocked. He'll be in Cleveland faster than you can begin to miss him. :biggrin:


You continue to be the only person with same outlook as mine.

:cheers:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Those sorts of contracts rarely are attractive to players. The only guy I can think of this happening to was Joe Johnson, and it's only because the Suns were tailoring the contract to attempt to avoid luxury tax. But who wants to have $8.5 million and then slowly lose money over the course of time? I sure wouldn't, especially when I know for sure I can get better than that crap deal somewhere else. He will be able to get a deal starting at $7.5 million (his current salary) and increasing for five years. If Dallas is scared to give him that deal (which I definitely think he will get with Dallas, despite the fears of some fans), then I'd be seriously shocked. He'll be in Cleveland faster than you can begin to miss him. :biggrin:


Let's say Jason Terry is interested in going to Cleveland, should Dallas consider some kind of Sign and Trade. Drew Gooden + Eric Snow for Jason Terry?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Let's say Jason Terry is interested in going to Cleveland, should Dallas consider some kind of Sign and Trade. Drew Gooden + Eric Snow for Jason Terry?


youre kidding right? I would hope so.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

This is if Terry is not coming back, so we at least get something out of his depature.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

that trade doesnt give us very much, especially for what we are giving up. I mean Eric Snow? Plz...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Let's say Jason Terry is interested in going to Cleveland, should Dallas consider some kind of Sign and Trade. Drew Gooden + Eric Snow for Jason Terry?


Haha, you'd be already doing Cleveland a favor by letting Terry walk right over there. They'd practically owe you FOR LIFE if you took the crazy contract of Eric Snow, and they don't want Gooden anyways. If there is any Cleveland fan that wouldn't give up Snow and Gooden for JET, they are stupid. :cheers:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Tersk said:


> This is if Terry is not coming back, so we at least get something out of his depature.


If you were going to trade (wish I'd be totally against if I were you), I'd have to go after something like this because you at least get something back:

Toronto: Terry for Morris Peterson and Mike James S&T (MLE level pay).

It's hard to propose trades for Terry because I think he gives Dallas a hell of a lot. Trading Terry for 2 players would be what happens, but Dallas is already very deep and won't have minutes for 2 additional players (especially if they want to give 'Quis some time).

Point is, Dallas would be stupid to let Terry walk...and it's not going to happen.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Your numbers come the closest to mine. In fact, they are identical!
> 
> Terry will for sure ask for a 5 year deal. Anything less than that time frame would mean he's stuck well past his prime without a solid contract (see KVH next year... LOL).
> 
> ...


I'd have to say we were pretty close! :cheers: 

He'll probably start off around $7.1 and then go $7.6, $8.1, $8.6, $9.1, $9.5...or sumthin. Nice value for JET. I still can't believe some people 'round here thought that was too much...


----------

